# Plant ID



## Garuda (Feb 15, 2008)

Can someone please identify this plant. It was growing up a tree trunk in a nature park in Kuala Lumpur. The leaves are almost flat against the tree trunk, and are sligtly velvety. I think I've seen this type of vine on Dendroboard before, but don't know what to search on. How big does it get? Are there other vines with a similar habit? Thanks for any info!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: What have you got in foliage?*



Garuda said:


> Can someone please identify this plant. It was growing up a tree trunk in a nature park in Kuala Lumpur. The leaves are almost flat against the tree trunk, and are sligtly velvety. I think I've seen this type of vine on Dendroboard before, but don't know what to search on. How big does it get? Are there other vines with a similar habit? Thanks for any info!


Looks like Ficus villosa.


Mike


----------

